# Darth Vader and the Wolfman get shot at



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

When I was about 13 my friend and I decided to dress up and go around to my sisters house and scare them. Well we headed down to her house not knowing that my mother had called my sister to warn her that we were coming. She was afraid that he might shoot us.

We arrived and moved around to the back of their house. We began to make noises and tap on the window, when all of a sudden my brother-in-law comes busting out the door yelling and screaming. He shot his shot gun up in the air. Well my friend and I took off running. My friend was wearing big fireman's boots for his Vader costume and it just so happened that my brother-in-law was trimming some trees so there were branches everywhere. My friend couldn't run very well in the boots and then he got tangled in the branches and went down like a sack of potatoes. Naturally, I had to go back to help him. My brother-in-law fired off another shot into the air and needless to say, it was almost a messy drawers moment. 

Just then my sister came out and we could hear them laughing. At the time, we didn't think it was very funny.

To this day, we have never heard the end of it. We relive that night every Halloween. Now my grandaughter gets a laugh out of it.


----------

